
You should learn regex - imartin2k
https://blog.patricktriest.com/you-should-learn-regex/
======
dozzie
Your e-mail validation regexp is broken. It allows spaces in the domain name,
among other things. And the other one is overly complicated (there are totally
unnecessary fragments). Also, you don't state what flavour of regexp it is.

